# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy tính tự nhiên mất tiếng pro nào giúp mình với !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## Ricky1990

các bạn giúp mình với 
máy tính của mình mấy hôm trước tự nhiên bị mất tiếng  mà mình không biết nguyên nhân tại sao  do loa thì chắc không phải vì mình thử cắm vào máy khác thì loa vẫn dùng được bình thường, cắm loa khác vào máy mình thì không có tiếng . ( cắm cả đằng trước và sau , thử cả headphone nữa )
tình hình là máy tính của mình dùng main foxconn g31s-k mà mình lại bị mất đĩa driver nên download drever từ http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads.aspx 
lúc trước down 2 cái realtek hda audio driver. và realtek 811x lan driver. về và cài đặt thì nghe được tiếng bình thường rùi tự nhiên nó bị mất tiếng 
vừa rồi mình cài lại win cài hai cái kia và thêm cái intel chipset driver nữa nhưng cũng không có tiếng 
không biết có phải do cái thiếu gì nữa không 
bạn nào biết giúp mình với. chứ mấy hôm nay máy tính không nghe được nhạc, xem phim ................ chán quá a` 


help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
thanks !

----------


## hc_066

bạn có thể chụp hình manager lên không ? vì bạn đã cài như vậy là đúng rồi , nhưng chỉ sợ là thiếu file vào system32 thôi .thiếu hight defettion audio chẳng hạn .vì thế bạn chụp hình cho mình xem .

----------


## gialinhacbd

manager có phải cái add or remover ko ? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
phải hình này không vậy ?

----------


## shinchao

> manager có phải cái add or remover ko ? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> phải hình này không vậy ?


theo mình nghĩ manager là device manager trong phần manage xuất hiện khi right click vào biểu tượng my computer bạn ạ ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Mantran

không phải cái hình này .manager bạn làm như sau .chuột phải lên computor/manager sau đó chọn mục device manage

----------


## mewxu

okie [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 
xem giúp mình với nha !

----------


## dieulypretty

như trên hình thì đã đủ hết driver .vậy mà không có tiếng thì bạn xem lại trong bios ở phần audio onbroad có bị disable hay không ?vì nếu bị khóa thì ko có tiếng bạn phải setup lại về enable thì mới được .nếu ko được bạn cài teamview5 vào máy .mình sẽ kiểm tra giúp bạn .

----------


## seoer

driver đủ cả mà vẫn bị ah? hix,bạn thử click vào cái loa ở góc màn hình xem,nếu nó báo ko tìm thấy device thì có nghĩa bạn đang bị vr và như mình thấy trên microsoft.com có bản vá lỗi của con virut đó,bạn xem thử xem nha !

----------


## xuxulinh0993

em cũng bị như vậy,chỉnh chưa được chán ghê.

----------


## huubacdo

nếu đủ driver rồi thì vào start=>control panel=> sounds and audio devices xem có mute không nếu có thì bỏ chọn , còn nếu không mute mà cũng không nghe được nhạc thì sẽ có thể có 2 nguyên nhân nữa :
1) do xung đột cài phần mềm windows media play
2) trong bios phần audio onbroad bị disable
giải pháp :
1) vào control panel=>add or remove programs=>gỡ bỏ những chương trình media đã cài đặt sau đó setup lại chương trình media mới nhất
2) vào bios chỉnh lại phần audio onbroad thành enable.
mà bạn đã vào web nghe thử chưa
nếu vẫn không được thì liên hệ với mình rồi mình nói chuyện tiếp
y!m : minkiennet_247
email : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

